
(Linux And) the Enduring Magic of Unix – Red Hat Enterprise Linux Blog - rbanffy
https://rhelblog.redhat.com/2018/01/12/linux-and-the-enduring-magic-of-unix/amp/
======
tannhaeuser
Enjoyed it until this point:

> _A Unix system resembles a dust cloud of tiny pieces of technology, each
> piece serving a distinct purpose, each piece replaceable, each piece
> deterministic. No piece attempts to solve a problem that’s unreasonably
> hard; together, they are too complicated to be held in any single brain at
> once. Unix is inherently social, and created social behaviors we all still
> benefit from._

Can't help to think about systemd not fitting at all into this philosophy.

